

Motorola Confirms It Will Launch Android Devices at Mobilize 09 - qwirty
http://gigaom.com/2009/08/26/exclusive-motorola-confirms-it-will-launch-android-devices-at-moblize/

======
onreact-com
Probably it's their last chance to survive.

